# Penn Sargus



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody use one of these? I played with one at Sports Authority today. Seems like a pretty decent reel... Its in the 80ish dollar range. A lot of the newer reels from all the brands feel like well built pieces. Just seems some of them will start to fail on you faster than others...


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I just stopped by Sports Authority to load up on some cheap Gulp and I checked out the Sargus. I think those reels will be very popular soon and one or two will probably be in my setup soon. The guy at Sports A. said that they are probably going to replace the Captivas, but I highly doubt that as there quality seems even with or above an SSg. They are the same price as SSgs as well, but have all metal, high speed retrieve(5.6-6.2:1), and are lightweight.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking of picking one up myself


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The Sargus is a very nice reel. It has a full metal body, stainless steel shaft,5 stainless steelBB anda higher gear ratio than the slammer. For the price you cant beat it. It is made with the same capabilities as a higher end reel. Ive heard great feedback about themfrom all the dealers along the coast. 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

[email protected]


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

im gonna look into getting one too sometime, they seem like pretty good reels especially for the price


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Played with one of these at Outcast today. Felt pretty good, it feels better than the ssg and spinfisher or any other of the smaller model Penn spinners. The Penn guy was telling me about them and why the Affinity is more expensive. Basically it was the gear type - worm on the Affinity vs threaded rod or something?? on the Sargus. Anyways, probably will pick one or two up when some of my cheaper inshore setups start needing to be replaced.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

don't worry about this guy he is only able to get on the computer for 1 hr a day between middle school & naptime. You must have a lot of experience in your 15 years or so of life since you have already figured out that Chevy's, shimano's and gulp suck? Maybe you should grow up a little?


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jared (3/2/2008)*don't worry about this guy he is only able to get on the computer for 1 hr a day between middle school & naptime. You must have a lot of experience in your 15 years or so of life since you have already figured out that Chevy's, shimano's and gulp suck? Maybe you should grow up a little?


LOL, I will agree with you, I was just hoping he could give me a reason. Kinda funny, with all his deragatory comments, he then post in the networking section looking for a job... that his buddy can get too, since he has to ride to work with his friend... Must have owned a chevy that blew up... oke


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I carry them ,all sizes. They are pretty sweet for the money.I can beat Sports Authority easy. I have several combo's w/a Redbone, Black on Black.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought the SG4000 a few months ago. I have it mounted on a 7' All Star. It has performed very well in a variety of conditions. It is fairly light (it is a metal body reel), it casts nice and has a very smooth drag. I landed slot reds and some fairly large trout with it. No problems. Don't know about longevity at this point -- all I have done is rinse it off with fresh water after every trip.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally picked up a 3000 friday night and used it on saturday. I have no complaints, wasn't really able to put it to the test with 2 redfish, one 22" and one 19". It was smooth operating tho!


----------

